# سؤال لأهل الخبره بتمديدات الهواتف داخل المنزل



## عبدالله الدماك (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

عندي مشكله بالبيت
ومع الاسف ان كل العاملين بهذا المجال من المحلات لم يعرفو السبب

وانا اعرف ان المشكله من العاملين لعدم خبرتهم الكافيه

المشكله كالتالي :

بوكس خارج المنزل وبه خطين تلفون
والتمديدات داخل المنزل في بيب واحد لكل الخطين ونقاط التشغيل في اماكن مختلفه
لاكن احدا الخطوط اثناء التشغيل يفصل الخط وبعدها يشبك الخطين مع بعض اي الخط الاول يسمع صوت الخط الثاني وبعدها بفتره اي ساعات يرد الوضع طبيعي
وكالمسلسل 

،
هل يكون به التماس كهرباء او ماذا قد يكون
وطريقه اصلاحه علميا
مع العلم انا تخصصي ،
دبلوم كهرباء سيارات
وطالب بقسم الهندسة الكهربائية ، ت نقل وتوزيع الطاقة الكهرباء

وعندي العلم بجميع الاجهزه للقياس هل استطيع تشخيص المشكله بأجهزة الكهرباء


وشكرااا لكم


----------



## Eng.Hayawi (4 مايو 2011)

اتوقع الخطوط لما تكون تمديداتهم في بيب واحد شي طبيعي انه يحدث بعض الترددات ومشاكل الاتصال لانه مايصير الاشتباك بين الخطوط الا لما تصير هناك ترددات و noise وهذي الشغلات 
اقترح انك تفصلهم عن بعض او حتى ممكن المكان الي فيه التمديدات فيه غير مناسب 
فا تغيره 
اتمنى انك تلقى حل لمشكله


----------



## عبدالله الدماك (5 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخوي ، يعطيك العافيه
لاكن البيب واحد لاكن الوايرات معزوله عن بعضها
لااعتقد ان تنتقل معلومات الخط الثاني عالاول من المجال المغناطيسي
لان اعتقد ان التردد اذا زاد تكون توزيع الامبير عسطح الموصل غير موزع جيد
ويسبب فقد اكثر للمجال المغناطيسي واذا زاد الامبير كذالك
وهذا يحدث للكهرباء 
واعتقد ان التردد بالهاتف غير عالي والامبير غير عالي فلايحدث ذالك


----------



## foch_4391 (10 مايو 2011)

اتأكد برضوا من وجود كابلات باور عشان كابلات الباور بتساعد علي التشويش


----------



## عبدالله الدماك (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي على الرد على هالمعلومة التي ليست هي مشكلتي
ولاكن اعطتني فكره لم افكر بها من قبل ولاكن فكرت بمى يقارب لها
اي وجود كيبلان في بايب واحد لاكت انت ذكرت وجود كيبل مع واير خط تلفون
فلا علم لي بمى سيحصل لاكن بحثي سوف بأذن الله سأحصل على معلومة


----------

